# Apache Webserver Unter 2000/xp



## timm (12. Mai 2004)

hi jungs und mädels...

also ich will unter windows einen Webserver laufen lassen...
diskussion über das OS oder die Anbindung könnt ihr euch sparen, es muss so laufen!

also APACHE 2 hatte ich erfolgreich schon fürs Intraet am laufen.
dann habe ich das runter gemacht udn XAMPP 2 installed wegen PHP und MYSQL....

aber die APACHE oberfläche ohne dies dos-fenster geifel mir besser, nur bruachte ich halt php.... mein erstes prob: wo stelle ich die startseite bei XAMPP ein? nirgends was gefunden 

und dann, ging bei APACHE 2 der externe zugriff nie, aber der router war auf DMZ...

hmm naja also welche software ist jetzt besser, und was soll ich machen?

danke,
timmy


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Mai 2004)

> aber die APACHE oberfläche ohne dies dos-fenster geifel mir besser


Hi Junge,
1.wenn du Apache als Dienst startest gibt es auch kein Dos-Fenster mehr.
unter xampp/apache/ die apache_installservice.bat anklicken und er wird
als Dienst installiert.  
2.wie das geht dafür gibt es da auch Links und mehr


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Mai 2004)

Ich würde XAMPP nie in einem Produktiven System laufen lassen. Das ist eine ENTWICKLUNGSUMGEBUNG und NICHT SICHER.


----------



## gothic ghost (12. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> Ich würde XAMPP nie in einem Produktiven System laufen lassen. Das ist eine ENTWICKLUNGSUMGEBUNG und NICHT SICHER.


Stimmt,
doch die Jungs und Mädels sind so nett es einem zu sagen was,
wie, warum und wo man/frau es machen kann.  
Goldreserven sollten so_wie_so besser vergraben werden. ;-)


----------



## timm (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Ich würde XAMPP nie in einem Produktiven System laufen lassen. Das ist eine ENTWICKLUNGSUMGEBUNG und NICHT SICHER. *




und was schlägst du mir vor


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Mai 2004)

Doing by Hand.

Beim XAMPP sind alle möglichen Funktionen eingeschaltet, die sonst nicht aktiv sind und nicht immer gebraucht werden. Je mehr an ist, desto größer ist die Gefahr eine Sicherheitslücke zu haben.

Man kann die ganze Software einzeln herunterladen und selbst installieren und konfigurieren. Natürlich ist das wesentlich mehr Arbeit als "klick, fertig".


----------



## timm (14. Mai 2004)

gut, Apache habe ich runtergeladen...

aber das alles einzustellen etc *kp*

hmmm, aber was ist den an XAMPP so mieß?

Ich habe mal Sicherheitschekc gemacht, der war bis auf port 80 (logischerweise) sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2004)

Na, mies ist es nicht 

Aber es muss z. B. ein Mysql-Root-Passwort vergeben werden, etc.
Das fehlt aber absichtlich =)

http://www.apachefriends.org

Da steht auch einiges zur Sicherheit, bzw. wie man XAMPP sicherer machen kann.

Einfach mal lesen  ;-)


----------



## timm (14. Mai 2004)

k und dann kann ich das benutzen? ohen angst habzu müssen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2004)

Ich würde sagen, ja. Aber ohne Gewähr 
Angst haben sollte man immer. Zumindest sollte man mit möglichen Problemen rechnen und sich weiter informieren und die WAMPP Einstellungen evtl. korrigieren.


----------



## timm (14. Mai 2004)

aber zum beispiel mysql kann ich sowieso abstellen, wenn ich nit brauch^^


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Mai 2004)

das ist richtig


----------



## timm (15. Mai 2004)

Und dann ist das auch sicherer...

Kannste mir bite sagen, wo genau die Sicherheitssachen bei den ApcheFriends stehen?

Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Mai 2004)

Tust du nur so DAU-mäßig oder ist *ein Klick* mittlerweile echt schon zu viel verlangt ?

Intuitiv habe ich nur auf "texte" geklickt, nach unten gescrollt und siehe da:


> Erste Schritte der Sicherheit mit LAMPP
> Der zweite Text aus unserer Apache Friends "Erste Schritte"-Reihe beschäftigt sich auf 15 Seiten mit dem Thema Sicherheit und LAMPP.
> 
> Es wird beschrieben welche Sicherheitsprobleme es mit Apache, MySQL, phpMyAdmin und ProFTPD gibt wenn sie mit LAMPP installiert und gestartet werden. Und es wird gezeigt wie man sein LAMPP-System sicher macht.


----------



## timm (15. Mai 2004)

ICh dachte es gäb da noch was längeres... Also, das hatte ich ja schon gelesen, aber das war ja nicht sehr viel... sorry :RTFM: :sad:


----------



## timm (15. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Tust du nur so DAU-mäßig oder ist ein Klick mittlerweile echt schon zu viel verlangt ?
> 
> Intuitiv habe ich nur auf "texte" geklickt, nach unten gescrollt und siehe da:
> ...





ich habe aber XAMPP und nicht LAMPP


----------



## Sway (15. Mai 2004)

Früher nannte man die Linuxversion "LAMPP" und die Windowsversion "WAMPP"... aber inzwischen hat das Kind nur noch einen Namen, "XAMPP". 

Ich weiss weiss jetzt nicht wirklich 100/ig bescheid, aber ich würde ganz stark annehmen das es unter Windows genau so läuft wie da beschrieben, oder zu mindest findest du auf der Seite die Lösung auf deine Frage.


----------



## timm (15. Mai 2004)

also das mit den SQL-Passwort machen etc. steht nicht online!

Aber ich glaube das steht in der Anleitung beim Start von XAMPP


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von timm _
> *also das mit den SQL-Passwort machen etc. steht nicht online!
> 
> Aber ich glaube das steht in der Anleitung beim Start von XAMPP *



Gebratene Tauben fliegen einem in den Mund, Flüsse aus Honig und Milch speisen uns gar vorzüglich. Wein im Überfluss jeden Abend...

Was nicht bei apachefriends zu finden ist, findet sich über google und wenn man es nicht dort findet, dann doch bei den Dokumentationen der Anwendungen auf den Seiten der Hersteller: Apache.org, Mysql.com, etc., etc.

Ist es zuviel verlangt selbst ein wenig zu tun? Jeder von uns der etwas mehr darüber weiß, hat in erster Linie selbst diese Informationen gesucht und gefunden und gründlich gelesen - wenn es am PC schwerfällt einfach ausdrucken - und bei speziellen Problemen werden halt jene gefragt die mehr wissen. Und nicht bei jedem Pups, der einen plagt .... 

Info bei mysql.com:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/de/Default_privileges.html


----------



## timm (16. Mai 2004)

tja, ich habe einfach die Installationsanleitung von XAMPP die schon auf meinem PC ist gelsen und da steht ja alles wichtige drinne


----------

